# ball pythons



## maximus (Jun 11, 2003)

just wondering, are ball/ royal pythons available in Australia?
if so can sum1 give me details plz ta.


----------



## Brodie (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Maximus,
It is illegal to keep any exotic reptiles unless you had them before the Amnesty, which i have been told was in 1996. Or you could get a zoo licence, but then you have to pay lots of money on both insurance and the licence, and you have to have a certain amount of people visit your collection each year for it to be a zoo. So the answer is probably no, unless you are rich, and want to have people coming to see your collection everyday. it is also illegal to sell or trade any exotics that were declared before the amnesty. But you could still get one illegaly (if you want to risk your whole collection and suffer a huge fine).
Cheers

PS
Why would you want an exotic python Australian pythons are THE best in the world, just take a look at American price lists and have a look at how much they pay for Coastal carpets.


----------



## Bendragon (Jun 12, 2003)

Available, Yes
Legal, No
I would strongly advise anyone looking to get a snake as a pet, to get the licence first and read every piece of paper they give you. I'm not having a go at you Maximus, just wanting everyone to be fully informed before asking the wrong person the wrong question. (worst case, you'll find an illegal reptile seller and be caught and mabey sent to jail, and deffinatley fined) Best case you'll find out the're a no-no and get a really nice Aussie Python (like a Coastal Carpet :lol: )

Ben


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jun 12, 2003)

*Ball Pythons in Australia*

*^*


----------



## Brodie (Jun 12, 2003)

Not IMO  
IMO the order is Rough Scaled python, Rock python and then of course the Bredli.
But Each to his own  
Cheers


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2003)

As mentioned, they are illegal here. I just wanted to throw my hat into the ring re. why would you want to when we've got the best...
I've heard this so many times now and it bugs me every time. I'm not in any way pro exotic.... but if we were allowed to keep them, I'd have a burm in a second and probably some ball pythons as well. Yes, we do without doubt have the best. No question in my mind on that but we do not have everything. There is nothing in Australia that compares with these two snakes, nothing even remotely close IMO. I've gone as far as considering getting a black market burm, I really would love one :twisted: (I decided not to by the way :roll: ) Everyone is diferent and I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't have an exotic even if we were allowed, but I would.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 12, 2003)

i suppose its whatever floats your boat....people have a right to like and dislike whatever they want :shock: 

i cant count how many times i have been bagged in chat because i prefer coastal carpet pythons over any other species of snake, ie BHP's, woma's, gtps etc....

but ah well ya get that

Cheers
STP


----------



## Morelia_man (Jun 12, 2003)

brodi, everyone has their own opinion on what the most beutiful snake is. but yes it is very illegal and i would never risk a big fine and your collection just for a python that u cant show many people.


----------



## grahamh (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm going mad just trying to build a collection of the snakes I'm allowed to get. I thinks I'd go nuts if we could have any snakes - I'd want one of each.

G 8)


----------



## sarahbell (Jun 12, 2003)

im with graham on this one


----------



## Kirov_grrl (Jun 13, 2003)

howdy maximus
I used to have a Royal while living in the UK, they are beautiful creatures. But like others have said, there are some equally as beautiful Aussie snakes here


----------

